# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση] Πρόβλημα με crt τηλεόραση που έσβησε ξαφνικά και δεν ανοίγει

## kgtsport

Καλήσπέρα παιδιά,

έχω μια τηλεόραση 29''  στο πατρικό μου τεχνολογίας crt , απο τις παλιές δηλαδή, η οποία ενώ δεν είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα, ξαφνικά χτες το βράδυ και ενώ βλέπανε τηλεόραση, η οθόνη έχασε τα χρώματα και αμέσως έσβησε η τηλεόραση. Το μόνο που έκανε ήταν να μένει με αναμένο κόκκινο το λαμπάκι stand by, οπως όταν την κλείνεις. Οταν πάτησαν να ξαναλειτουργήσει  άναψε πράσινο το λαμπάκι αλλά αμέσως ξαναέσβησε. Τώρα πλέον έχει σβήσει και το κόκκινο λαμπάκι και όταν πατάς το κουμπί να ανοίξει, δεν γίνεται τίποτα και ακούγεται κάπου στην μέση της πλακέτας ένα συνεχόμενο τσακ τσακ τσακ.

Η τηλεόραση είναι αγορασμένη πριν καμιά δεκαετία απο lidl (πριν βιαστείται να πω οτι ήταν πολύ καλή , με λειτουργίες pip , νομίζω 100hz και η οθόνη της είναι philips) αλλά επειδή δεν είχε κάτι, την δούλευαν με έναν αποκωδικοποιητή και τους βόλευε. Θέλω να προσπαθήσω να την φτιάξω αν είναι κάποια βλάβη σε υλικά στην πλακέτα (πυκνωτές, τραντζίστορ ) αλλιως θα δω για μια lcd αλλά ξέρετε πως είναι οι ηλικιωμένοι σε τέτοια θέματα, δεν θέλουν με τίποτα τις καινούργιες.

Όποια άποψη και βοήθεια δεκτή. Αν βρω χρόνο αύριο θα  ανεβάσω και κάποιες φωτό.

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## Papas00zas

Σαν αυτήν; 
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66936 
Άνοιξε την και δες το σασί.Σε περίπτωση που μιλάμε για την ίδια είναι η κλασική βλάβη με το τρανζίστορ.Στο θέμα έχει δημοσιευτεί και η αντιστοιχία. 
Το σχέδιο είναι εδώ και πατάς το *Π‘Π₯ΠΠΠ*  CXEMA να κατέβει.Θα σου βγάλει ckayatb cxema και το πατάς να ξεκινήσει
http://monitor.espec.ws/section1/topic121218.html

----------


## kgtsport

Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ για την απάντηση αλλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι  SEG , έτσι θυμάμαι , δεν θυμάμαι να λέει silvercrest.
Eκτος και αν έτσι είναι το σήμα της silvercrest, τι να πω.
Θα ξέρω σίγουρα αύριο γιατί θα πάω να  βγάλω φωτογραφίες την πλακέτα και οπωσδηποτε να δω και τον κωδικό του μοντέλου .
Ελπίζω να έιναι ίδια εταιρία και να είναι αυτο το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Papas00zas

Είτε SEG είτε silvercrest τα ίδια σασί είχαν

----------


## kgtsport

Αρα πολύ πιθανό να είναι η ίδια βλάβη. Αν μπορείς ρίξε μια ματιά στο post αύριο το βραδάκι που θα έχω ανεβάσει τις φωτό να μου πεις.

----------


## kgtsport

Σήμερα έβγαλα φωτογραφιες την πλακέτα και το μοντέλο της τηλεόρασης.
Ρώτησα τους δικούς μου αν πρόσεξαν τίποτα άλλο πριν χαλάσει και μου είπανε ότι ακούγανε τελευταία και κάποιο μόνιμο σφύριγμα. Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει στην διάγνωση της βλάβης απλά ήθελα να το αναφέρω και αυτό.
Το μοντέλο της τηλεόρασης είναι το CT2813 S
και νομίζω το μοντέλο της πλακέτας είναι το 11AK52B6. Εψαξα να βρω σχεδιάγραμμα για την πλακέτα αλλά για να πω την αλήθεια δεν ξέρω που  να ψάξω για την βλάβη. 
Θα διαβάσω το post που μου έστειλε ο Δημήτρης αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι τα ίδια.
Αν Δημήτρη  μπορείς να μου  πεις τι να δω ή όποιος άλλος γνωρίζει ,θα το εκτιμούσα.

20190216_155030.jpg 20190216_153257.jpg 20190216_152707.jpg 20190216_152659.jpg 20190216_152648.jpg 20190216_152636.jpg




Να ρωτήσω και κάτι, στην 3η φωτο το πηνίο στην μέση της φωτογραφίας, έτσι θα έπρεπε να είναι?

----------


## kgtsport

Και άλλες 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45815 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45816 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45817 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45818 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45819 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45820

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Κώστα,
τα συνημμένα του post σου 8 δεν ανοίγονται στο Forum.
Από την 5η photo μέτρησε αφού ξεκολλήσεις σαν δίοδο το TRN που είναι πάνω στη μεταλλική ψύκτρα στην πλάτη του Μ/Σ Υ.Τ. κι αντικατάστησέ το
είναι μάλλον ανοιγμένο ή βραχυκυκλωμένο.
Από την ιστοσελίδα : http://monitor.net.ru/forum/seg-ct28...fo-395429.html φαίνεται ότι το σασί είναι το 11AK52-B4.
Όταν αναζητήσεις αυτό το σχέδιο από την ιστοσελίδα : https://elektrotanya.com/vestel_chas.../download.html
κατεβάζεις σχέδια με παρόμοιο σασί του 11AK52-B4 όπως τα 11AK52-B2, 11AK52-E2, κι ένα τελευταίο 8 σελίδων που έχει στον προσέσορα
στην eeprom και στον ήχο όμοια ολοκληρωμένα μ΄ αυτά του σασί 11AK52-B4.
Διάβασε αν η συσκευή σου φοράει τ΄ ολοκληρωμένα και το TRN οριζοντίου που γράφει το site : monitor.net αφού κάνεις με δεξί κλικ πάνω στη
σελίδα του μετάφραση στ΄ Ελληνικά.
Καλή επιτυχία σ΄ ότι κι αν κάνεις και δείξε μεγάλη προσοχή, ακόμα κι αν δεν έχεις τη συσκευή σου στο ρεύμα, γιατί κρατάει φορτία ο μεγάλος ηλεκτρ/κός 
πυκνωτής στο PSU, και κυρίως η λυχνία της οθόνης (αν προσπαθήσεις να βγάλεις τη βεντούζα - χρειάζεται χοντρό μονωμένο ίσιο κατσαβίδι για να πιεστεί
η μεταλλική διχάλα στ΄ εσωτερικό της - και πιάσιμο από τ΄ άκρα η βεντούζα), για τη προσωπική σου ασφάλεια.
Εννοείται ότι η βεντούζα αν βγει δεν πρέπει να πλησιάσει κοντά σε πλακέτα της συσκευής.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

kgtsport (23-02-19)

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Κώστα,
απ΄ ότι παρατήρησα στις εικόνες 3 & 6 πράγματι το σασί σου είναι το 11AK52B6 αλλά δεν πρέπει να ΄χει διαφορές από 
το 11AK52E2, 11AK52B2, 11AK52B4 που αναφέρονται στο site : monitor.net (άλλωστε για να το διαπιστώσεις κοιτάς 
τ΄ ολοκληρωμένο κατακορύφου αποκλίσεως [STV9379FA] αν υπάρχει στο σασί σου, όπως και τ΄ ολοκληρωμένο MC44608P40 ή MC44608P70
και το TRN : STP8NC702FP στο τροφ/κό σου, τ΄ ολοκληρωμένο MSP3452G στον ήχο και τ΄ ολοκληρωμένα SDA5550M, 27C4001 και 24LC32 
στη CPU κι ακόμη το TRN ενίσχυσης οριζοντίου αποκλίσεως πρέπει να ΄ναι το 2SC5331).
Για τελευταίο σου γράφω ότι την eeprom, σ΄ αρχείο .bin, μπορείς να την κατεβάσεις ΔΩΡΕΑΝ από το site : https://elektrotanya.com/vestel_11ak.../download.html
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Papas00zas

> Σήμερα έβγαλα φωτογραφιες την πλακέτα και το μοντέλο της τηλεόρασης.
> Ρώτησα τους δικούς μου αν πρόσεξαν τίποτα άλλο πριν χαλάσει και μου είπανε ότι ακούγανε τελευταία και κάποιο μόνιμο σφύριγμα. Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει στην διάγνωση της βλάβης απλά ήθελα να το αναφέρω και αυτό.
> Το μοντέλο της τηλεόρασης είναι το CT2813 S
> και νομίζω το μοντέλο της πλακέτας είναι το 11AK52B6. Εψαξα να βρω σχεδιάγραμμα για την πλακέτα αλλά για να πω την αλήθεια δεν ξέρω που  να ψάξω για την βλάβη. 
> Θα διαβάσω το post που μου έστειλε ο Δημήτρης αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι τα ίδια.
> Αν Δημήτρη  μπορείς να μου  πεις τι να δω ή όποιος άλλος γνωρίζει ,θα το εκτιμούσα.
> 
> 20190216_155030.jpg 20190216_153257.jpg 20190216_152707.jpg 20190216_152659.jpg 20190216_152648.jpg 20190216_152636.jpg
> 
> ...


Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω,αν όμως δεις μαύρο σύρμα έχει αρπάξει(δεν δικρίνεται καλά).Δες στην ψύκτρα κοντά στον ΜΥΤ-αυτή στη φωτο 5-αν το τρανζίστορ είναι BU 808.Αν και η ζημιά δείχνει πρωτεύον(δεν έχω και το σχέδιο από αυτό το σασί,είναι 11ΑΚ52Β6 όντως).Ξανανέβασε και τις άλλες φωτογραφίες να τις δούμε.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Δεν είναι καθόλου αρπαγμένο το πηνίο Δημήτρη έτσι είναι η κατασκευή του, απλώς ο φίλος ο Κώστας να μην
το πολυταρακουνήσει, είναι "μη μου άπτου" αυτά τ΄ εξαρτ/τα σε τέτοιου τύπου τηλεοράσεις, και το σπάσει γιατί
μετά δεν βρίσκεται πουθενά.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## kgtsport

20190216_151604.jpg 20190216_151726.jpg 20190216_151952.jpg 20190216_151923.jpg 20190216_152128.jpg 20190216_151818.jpg

----------


## kgtsport

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, δεν ξερω γιατι δεν ανοιγουν οι φωτογραφίες, τις ξανα ανεβάζω. Δεν ξερω και αν θέλετε να βγάλω φωτογραφία κάτι συγκεκριμένο.
Θα ρίξω αυριο μια ματιά σε αυτά που μου λέτε  και θα σας ενημερωσω.

----------


## kgtsport

Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω τώρα είναι για το πηνίο. Μαυρο σύρμα δεν έχει, απλα επειδή είδα λιωμένη την μονωση του, έλεγα μηπως έχει αρπάξει.
Τα υπόλοιπα αύριο με καθαρό μυαλό  :Biggrin:

----------


## kgtsport

Παιδιά ή έχω λάθος πλακέτα ή τα κατάλαβα λάθος. Το δεύτερο είναι πιο σίγουρο γιατί γενικά δεν έχω ξαναπιαστεί  με τηλεόραση και σίγουρα το δικό σας ματι που τα έχει δουλέψει αυτα, θα δει πιο εύκολα τι γίνεται.
Ανεβάζω κάποιες ακόμα φωτό μήπως εντοπίσετε κάτι απο αυτά που μου λέτε.
Εβγαλα ότι τραντίστορ βρήκα και οτι ολοκληρωμένο.
Αν έχετε υπομονή και βλεπετε κάποιο απο αυτά που να μπορεί να φταιει , πείτε μου να δοκιμάσω να το αλλαξω . 


Screenshot_2019-02-17-12-03-55.jpg Screenshot_2019-02-17-12-03-21.jpg Screenshot_2019-02-17-12-03-09.jpg Screenshot_2019-02-17-12-02-49.jpg Screenshot_2019-02-17-12-02-38.jpg Screenshot_2019-02-17-12-02-25.jpg

----------


## kgtsport

και αλλα 


Screenshot_2019-02-17-11-58-22.jpg Screenshot_2019-02-17-11-57-56.jpg Screenshot_2019-02-17-11-57-46.jpg Screenshot_2019-02-17-11-57-35.jpg Screenshot_2019-02-17-11-57-21.jpg

----------


## kgtsport

και άλλα


Screenshot_2019-02-17-11-57-08.jpgScreenshot_2019-02-17-12-00-43.jpg Screenshot_2019-02-17-12-00-27.jpg Screenshot_2019-02-17-12-00-08.jpg Screenshot_2019-02-17-11-59-42.jpg

----------


## kgtsport

και αλλα

Screenshot_2019-02-17-11-59-01.jpg Screenshot_2019-02-17-11-58-37.jpg Screenshot_2019-02-17-11-56-45.jpg 20190217_112721.jpg

----------


## kgtsport

Και κάποιες αλλες φωτο απο την πλακέτα μήπως καταλάβω σε πιο σημείο είναι τα υλικά που θα αλλάξω.


20190217_114601.jpg 20190217_114549.jpg 20190217_113958.jpg 20190217_113943.jpg 20190217_113932.jpg

----------


## Papas00zas

Απότι βλέπω έκανες καλή δουλειά
Έχουμε και λέμε 
44608p40-SMPS controller-αυτό και το p6mk602zf είναι τα μόσφετ στο πρωτεύον(τυχόν πρόβλημα σε αυτά θα σου έκαιγε την ασφάλεια,το ίδιο αν ειχες πρόβλημα και με τη γέφυρα-KBL 10 στο κύκλωμα)
Το οριζοντίου είναι το 2SC5302 (καλό είναι να το βγάλεις να το ελέγξεις.από τα συμπτώματα μάλλον αυτό χάλασε,δες και τους γύρω πυκνωτές)
Τα MICRONAS πρέπει να είναι επεξεργαστές,δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν για την ώρα
TDA 8177F είναι για την κάθετη σάρωση 
BDX 53 BFP DARLINGTON τρανζίστορ δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω πού είναι
LM 1086 σταθεροποιητής τάσης όπως και το 7808 
DTV1500M δίοδος damper 
P20NE06L μόσφετ 
TDA7480L ενισχυτής ήχου 
Υπάρχει και ένα κύκλωμα 24C κάτι το οποίο είναι μνήμη 
Όλα αυτά τα γράφω πληροφοριακά για την περίπτωση που τύχει και σε άλλον. 
Την κάθετη πλακέτα δεν την πειράζεις για την ώρα

----------

kgtsport (23-02-19)

----------


## kgtsport

Σε ευχαριστω Δημήτρη. Καμένη ασφάλεια δεν είχα, ήταν το πρώτο που είδα και εγω (ξεκίνησα απο τα εύκολα).
 Για αυτό μιλάμε έτσι?






Θα δω και τι πυκνωτές πάνε σε αυτό αλλά δεν έχω καπασιτομετρο για να τους μετρήσω. Αν βρω τους ίδιους θα τους αγοράσω να τους αλλαξω και ας μην τους μέτρησα.

----------


## kgtsport

Καλημέρα ,
σημερα πήγα να αγοράσω το τρανζίστορ και δεν είχανε το ίδιο.
Εχουν κάποιο αντίστοιχο το οποίο είναι στα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά αλλα στα 180watt,(το c3502 είναι στα 75watt  αν θυμάμαι καλά ).
Να το πάρω? Δεν το πήρα γιατί δεν είναι και φτηνό για να κάνω δοκιμή, ειναι στα 7 ευρώ.
Λογικά δεν νομίζω να έχω θέμα αλλα καλυτερα να ρωτήσω και εσας που τα γνωρίζετε.

----------


## kgtsport

papasouzas προσπαθω να σου στείλω pm αλλά πρέπει να κάνεις χωρο στα μηνύματά σου

----------


## kgtsport

Αυτο που ρωτάω βασικά είναι να αλλάξω τελικά το τραντζίστορ με αυτό που βρίσκω , κάνει?
Ή γενικά  δεν αξιζει επειδη μπορεί να έχει πιο βαριά βλάβη?

----------


## Papas00zas

Γράψε ποιο σου πρότειναν να το δούμε

----------


## kgtsport

Δεν το θυμάμαι τον κωδικό του.
Το έβλεπα και εγω μαζι του στο data sheet και είδαμε οτι ήταν σε όλα ίδιο , απλά ήταν πιο πολλα τα watt του.

----------


## kgtsport

Αν μπορώ αύριο , θα περάσω απο εκεί για να πάρω τον κωδικό του

----------


## Papas00zas

Χωρίς αυτόν δεν μπορω να σου πω γιατί δεν ξέρω τον κωδικό

----------


## kgtsport

νομίζω οτι ήταν το 2sc5303 αλλα θα είμαι 100% σιγουρος αύριο

----------


## kgtsport

Ετσι και αλλιως δεν προλαβαίνω να κάνω κάτι, δουλεύω ολη μέρα.
Αν μάθω όμως , θα απαντήσω

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Κώστα,
συμπληρωματικά σ΄ όλα τα σωστά που έγραψε ο φίλος και συνάδελφος Δημήτρης από Καστοριά :
- KBL10 γέφυρα ανόρθωσης εναλλασσόμενης τάσης 220V στην αρχή της τροφ/σίας της τηλεόρασης,
- MSP3411G B8 V3 ( 4 X 16 pins ) επεξεργαστής ήχου &
- 2 X TDA7480L ολοκληρωμένα ενίσχυσης ήχου (η συσκευή σου είναι στερεοφωνική),
- TEA6415C (IC851) διακόπτης VIDEO MATRIX,
- τ΄ ολοκληρωμένο με τ΄ αυτοκόλλητο πράσινο χαρτί μ΄ αναγραφόμενα πάνω του στοιχεία 25513819, 129603 21421 SP, A098 - PHL - 282,
  είναι ο processor τύπου : SDA.... ,
- όπως είναι και τα SDA9488X (IC850) και SDA9400 - επεξεργαστές εικόνας,
- 24C32W6 είναι η eeprom.
Προσοχή πολύ μεγάλη προσοχή μην πειράξεις τη καρφωμένη πλακέτα με τους επεξεργαστές που προαναφέρω.
Το τρανζίστορ ενίσχυσης οριζοντίου σάρωσης που μάλλον πρέπει ν΄ αλλαχτεί είναι αυτό που δείχνεις στη μεγάλη photo στο post 21.
Πριν αγοράσεις καινούργιο μέτρησέ το με το πολύμετρο στη θέση μέτρησης διοδίων να δεις τις ενδείξεις μεταξύ B - C , B - E & C - E
και με τις δύο πολικότητες γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση να ΄ναι καλό και πλέον πιθανό να πρέπει ν΄ αντικατασταθούν οι δύο πυκνωτές που
το πολώνουν 100 μF και 470 μF.
Επίσης επιβάλλεται να πάρεις τ΄ ίδιο αν είναι της SANYO γιατί σ΄ οποιοδήποτε άλλο αντίγραφό του θα ΄χεις πρόβλημα και δεν θα λειτουργεί
η τηλεόρασή σου.

Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## kgtsport

> Φίλε Κώστα,
> συμπληρωματικά σ΄ όλα τα σωστά που έγραψε ο φίλος και συνάδελφος Δημήτρης από Καστοριά :
> - KBL10 γέφυρα ανόρθωσης εναλλασσόμενης τάσης 220V στην αρχή της τροφ/σίας της τηλεόρασης,
> - MSP3411G B8 V3 ( 4 X 16 pins ) επεξεργαστής ήχου &
> - 2 X TDA7480L ολοκληρωμένα ενίσχυσης ήχου (η συσκευή σου είναι στερεοφωνική),
> - TEA6415C (IC851) διακόπτης VIDEO MATRIX,
> - τ΄ ολοκληρωμένο με τ΄ αυτοκόλλητο πράσινο χαρτί μ΄ αναγραφόμενα πάνω του στοιχεία 25513819, 129603 21421 SP, A098 - PHL - 282,
>   είναι ο processor τύπου : SDA.... ,
> - όπως είναι και τα SDA9488X (IC850) και SDA9400 - επεξεργαστές εικόνας,
> ...


Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Αρα δεν κοιτάμε για αντιστοιχια στο τραντζίστορ.
Εννοείς το ίδιο ακριβώς σε κωδικό  (δηλ ενα  2sc5302) ή τον ιδιο κωδικό  της ίδιας έταιρίας?
Θα πάρω να αλλάξω και τους πυκνωτές και να ψάξω να δω που είναι στην πλακέτα.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να τους έχεις εντοπίσει στις φωτογραφίες που έχω ανεβάσει για να μου πεις που είναι?

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Κώστα,
ήδη έχεις γράψει στο post 15 ότι ασχολείσαι 1ηφορά με τηλεόραση.
Εφόσον, και μόνο τότε, έχεις σπουδάσειηλεκτρονικός θα σου έλεγα να συνεχίσεις αλλά με προϋποθέσεις.
Κατ΄αρχάς χρειάζεσαι ένα πολύμετρο που να μετράαντιστάσεις (από  Χ 200Ω μέχρι  Χ 10ΜΩ), D.C. Volts - A.C. Volts (μέχρι 700V), 
Ampere, mA, και διόδους. Ορισμένα μετρούν καιχωρητικότητα ( pF , nF , μF) και θερμοκρασία.
Είναι φθηνά όργανα - ψηφιακά κυρίως Κινέζικηςπροέλευσης κι αρκετά αξιόπιστα.
Επίσης χρειάζεσαι ένα καλό μεγεθυντικό φακόγιατί τη πλακέτα πρέπει να την πάρεις στα χέρια για να την επισκευάσεις και
να κοιτάξεις προσεκτικά από τη κάτω επιφάνειάτης τους χαλκοδιαδρόμους που ξεκινούν από τη βάση και το συλλέκτη του 
TRN2SC5302 σε ποιούς ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές πάνε για να τουςαντικαταστήσεις έστω και χωρίς μέτρηση με καπασιτόμετρο.
Σου είχα γράψει στο post 31 πριν προβείς στηναγορά του TRN ενίσχυσης οριζ. σάρωσης να το μετρήσεις με το πολύμετρο καθόσον
υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μην είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο ή να ΄χει δ/πή κι η βλάβη ν΄οφείλεται σ΄ άλλο εξάρτημα.
Βέβαιαυπάρχει κι η πιθανότητα να μετρά σωστά και να μην λειτουργεί αλλά είναι σπάνιαπερίπτωση κι αυτό σε καλύπτει όταν δεν το 
βρίσκεις εύκολα (πράγματι πρέπει να ΄ναι ίδιος τύπος κι ίδια μάρκα κατασκευής αν κιαυτά τα TRN΄s είναι Αμερικανικού τύπου κι δεν 
έχουν αντιγραφεί ευρέως από τουςΑσιάτες) ή σου φαίνεται ακριβό, αλλά τελικά για να δοκιμάσεις τηνεπισκευή καλλίτερα να τ΄ αγοράσεις.
Σου είχααναφέρει επίσης στο post 15 να κατεβάσεις από την ιστοσελίδα: http://monitor.net.ru/forum/seg-ct28...fo-395429.html
τοService Manual που ανάλογο της συσκευής σου βρίσκεται εντός φακέλου στ΄ υπ΄ αρ.10 pdf αρχείο για το σασί 11AK52_FBT κι όπου φαίνονται 
οιηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές C101 (100μF / 25V) και C113 (4.7 μF / 250V) που πρέπει ν΄ υπάρχουν και στο δικό σου σασί.
Επί πλέονεφόσον υπάρχουν και στο δικό σου σασί έλεγξε κι αντικατέστησε έστω προληπτικάτα MOSFET΄s IRD110 (Q100) & IRFR110 (IC104) όπως
και τηδίοδο HER107 (D100) και το zener BZT55C12 (D124).
Φιλικά.
       Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Και κάτι ακόμα.
Αν όπως αναφέρεις στο post 29 στο κατ/μα πώλησης Ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτ/των που πήγες σου είπαν ότι αντί το 2SC5302 έχουν το 2SC5303
τότε μπορείς να πάρεις αυτό (το 2SC5303 εννοώ) καθόσον σύμφωνα με τα Datasheets το 2SC5303 έχει : 
- Vcbo       : 1500V,
- Vceo       :   800V,
- Vebo       :       6V,
- Ic           :     25A,
- Icp         :     50A
- Pc          :       4.6W
- Tc 25ο C :    140W,
- hFE(1) [Vce=5V, Ic=1.0A]  : min 20  -  max 30
 - hFE(2) [Vce=5V, Ic=12A]  : min  4   -  max  7

ενώ το 2SC5302 έχει :
- Vcbo       : 1500V
- Vceo       :   800V
- Vebo       :      6V
- Ic           :    15A
- Icp         :    35A
- Pc          :      3W
- Tc 25o C :    75W
- hFE(1) [Vce=5V, Ic=1.0A] : min 20  -  max 30,
- hFE(2) [Vce=5V, Ic=12A]  : min   4  -  max   7,
συμπερασματικά δηλαδή το 2SC5303 αντέχει σε μεγαλύτερα ρεύματα συλλέκτη οπότε και σε μεγαλύτερη ισχύ κατανάλωσης / απόδοσης.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

kgtsport (23-02-19)

----------


## kgtsport

> Και κάτι ακόμα.
> Αν όπως αναφέρεις στο post 29 στο κατ/μα πώλησης Ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτ/των που πήγες σου είπαν ότι αντί το 2SC5302 έχουν το 2SC5303
> τότε μπορείς να πάρεις αυτό (το 2SC5303 εννοώ) καθόσον σύμφωνα με τα Datasheets το 2SC5303 έχει : 
> - Vcbo       : 1500V,
> - Vceo       :   800V,
> - Vebo       :       6V,
> - Ic           :     25A,
> - Icp         :     50A
> - Pc          :       4.6W
> ...


Ωραια, αυριο αν βρω χρονο θα βγάλω τα υλικα, θα τα μετρήσω και αν είναι χαλασμένο θα πάω να πάρω το 5303.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## kgtsport

Φίλε papas00zas,σε ευχαριστω .Δεν μπορω να σου στείλω μήνυμα , θα πρέπει να σβήσεις απο τα αποθυκευμένα σου. Οπως είπα και στον άλλο Δημήτρη (να είστε καλά και οι δυο για την βοήθεια) ,δεν έκανα τίποτα γιατί τρέχω με άλλα θέματα. Αν μπορέσω αύριο θα το ξεκολλήσω και θα δω και τους πυκνωτές.
Θα σας ενημερωσω. Καλο βράδυ

----------


## kgtsport

Εγινε αλλαγή του τρανζιστορ και τον πυκνωτών αλλά μόλις έβαλα την τηλεόραση να δουλέψει, ανοιξε για 10 δευτερόλεπτα κάνοντας έναν παράξενο θόρυβο και χωρίς να έρθει καθόλου εικόνα , έσβησε πάλι παρουσιάζοντας το ίδιο προβλημα απο όπου ξεκινήσαμε. Δεν ανάβει ούτε το λαμπάκι της αναμονής καιακούγεται ένα τσακ τσακ συνεχώς. 
 Δυστυχώς υπάρχει σοβαροτερη βλάβη από οτι φαίνετα. Δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο, δεν έχω τον χρόνο. Θα τους αγοράσω κάποια στιγμή μια lcd. 
Σας ευχαριστώ πολυ παιδιά για την βοήθεια .

----------


## Papas00zas

Είμαι σίγουρος,η ζημιά είναι στην τροφοδοσία.Δεν μέτρησες και το αρχικό να μας πεις τι έδειχνε,όλα στον αέρα.Τεσπα πάνε πάρε μια lg να βρεις την υγεια σου.Είσαι και μακριά να την έβλεπα....
Και να θυμάσαι την υπογραφή μου....

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Κώστα,
πράγματι έχεις ελλατωμματικό(ά) εξάρτημα(ήματα) και πριν το TRN ενίσχυσης οριζοντίου, και μάλιστα έπρεπε να ξεκινήσεις 
τον έλεγχο από τ΄ εξαρτήματα του παλμοτροφοδοτικού της τηλεόρασής σου βγάζοντας όλες τις διόδους που δίνουν συνεχείς
τάσεις στα διάφορα κυκλώματα στον αέρα μετρώντας την ορθότητα των τάσεων αυτών με τη συσκευή σου στο ρεύμα κι εφόσον
αυτές ήταν σωστές τότε τοποθετώντας μετά μία μία δίοδο στο PCB θα διαπίστωνες πιο κύκλωμα σου προκαλούσε τη συνέχιση της 
βλάβης, όπως αναφέρει και στο παραπάνω post ο φίλος Δημήτρης από την Καστοριά.
Φαντάζομαι ότι ο τρόπος που ακολούθησες για την επισκευή οφειλόταν μόνο στην έλλειψη χρόνου από μέρους σου κι όχι στην
έλλειψη γνώσεων, γι΄ αυτό θα ΄λεγα να βάλεις τη τηλεόραση κάπου στην άκρη και ν΄ ασχοληθείς επισταμένως μαζί της όταν
βρεις τον κατάλληλο χρόνο.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Papas00zas

Έτσι πάει και το κακό είναι ότι για αυτό το σασί δεν υπάρχει σχέδιο-κι αν υπάρχει δεν το έχω βρει-,μόνο το πρόγραμμα του μΕ που έχει.Θα συμφωνήσω με τον συνονόματο.

----------

